# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về đấu nối mạch BOB mach3 DB1205 với driver và motor step

## Trung Dũng Trần

*Em đang học nghề. Các bác chỉ giáo sơ đô đấu nối mạch BOB Mach3 LPT DB1205 này với con driver Leadshine DM542 và động cơ step với ạ. Em xem trên youtube mà nhiều cách nối quá. Bác nào đã dùng mạch này cho em xin hướng dẫn chi tiết với ạ. Em cảm ơn!*

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Như này có phải không các bác?

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Em xem có cái đấu như này nữa

----------


## pikaz1

cùng câu hỏi

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Sao chả thấy bác nào trả lời giúp em vậy?  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Sao chả thấy bác nào trả lời giúp em vậy?


sao ko túm chổ bán hàng , bắt họ hd nhi?

----------


## ktshung

Cái sơ đồ bác có nó chình ình chân nào nối vào chổ nào thế rồi cồn cần hỏi gì nữa ạ?

----------


## ThienDinhArt

> Em xem có cái đấu như này nữa


Mình cũng gặp trường hợp tương tự, giờ chưa biết phải làm sao!
 Số zalo của mình: 0934747996 Cao tay nào có thể giúp Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## thucncvt

> Em xem có cái đấu như này nữa


Đấu như này rồi bác phải cấu hình  Pin trong mach3 nữa ,có nghĩa là phải định nghĩa chân tín hiệu ra của DB25

----------

